# Afghan forces arrest ISIS recruitment leader in Ghazni province



## Disir (Jul 14, 2018)

The Afghan security forces have arrested the recruitment leader of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) group in eastern Ghazni province of Afghanistan.

Provincial Security Chief Farid Ahmad Mashal told reporters that the ISIS recruitment leader Mullah Edris, also famous as Abuzar, was arrested by the security forces on Friday.

He said the detained militant has confessed that he was actively recruiting for the terror group from Ghazni and other provinces of the country.


Afghan forces arrest ISIS recruitment leader in Ghazni province - The Khaama Press News Agency

One down, 5034 to go.


----------

